# Just performance tested the Orbit Voyager II on a hose-end spike



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRNH6FWgtyk[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How much water does your lawn get?!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Rainbird "rain curtain" nozzle definitely did better. You also should try Hunter I-20.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> How much water does your lawn get?!


I generally only test 1 or 2 of these sprinklers per day, and not everyday. As you can see in the data, the precipitation rate over the area is generally 0.3" per hour. Each test is 1/2 hour, so just 0.15" per test on average. The rest of the property uses a traveling sprinkler between periods of rain. I plan to show a test of a few of these soon.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Rainbird "rain curtain" nozzle definitely did better. You also should try Hunter I-20.


Yes, that is why I am running tests. The rain bird clearly performs better. You really can't conclude this by watching them. I just ordered the Hunter 1-20, so stay tuned. :mrgreen:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Rainbird "rain curtain" nozzle definitely did better. You also should try Hunter I-20.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

For anyone curious who is just reading this thread and has never heard of this model, I want to point out that The Orbit Voyager II is the original Hunter PGP (non ultra model), just with a different name and color scheme. Personally, I like the green color. One of my neighbors who has PGPs replaced one with one of these, and there's no performance difference, and the nozzles are the same as you would expect, since Hunter makes it. There is a thread on lawnsite explaining this.


----------

